# Advanced Consist Not Working Properly with Digitrax Decoder



## dchartier (Jan 29, 2015)

I installed Digitrax SDH164K1C DCC decoders (http://www.digitrax.com/products/sound-decoders/sdh164k1c/) in two Kato F40PH HO-scale locomotives (call them A and B). Individually, the two locos work fine. When I consist them, however, there's an issue. Here's what happens.

I create an advanced consist with, say, A as the lead and B as the trailing. When I command the consist, A's headlights will turn on, and it will make all the appropriate noises. As soon as I command the consist to move, however, A stays still while B moves in the appropriate direction. This happens regardless of which direction I run the consist or how high I turn up the speed.

The problem is always with A: I see the same behavior if B is the lead and A is trailing. In that case, B will move but A stay stationary.

Again, A works totally fine when I don't have it in a consist.

Any idea what could be wrong?

Many thanks!
Doug


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It seems I have read that Digitrax has a special
consisting ability. I am not familiar with it. So
maybe my suggestions would be in conflict with
their system.

I have 3 consists, each with 2 powered locos. I have
the Bachmann EZ controller, so I do not have access
to CVs beyond the limited settings of the EZ.

My system requires that both locos in a consist have the
same 'address', 4 for example. Next, you must decided
to run both locos facing forward, as I do with my GPs, or
back to back as I do with my FAs. 

For the FAs, and their lights, I had to tell the rear one
that it really is going forward when it gets a reverse code.

Nothing further needed to be done.

Is the Digitrax consisting similar?

One thought came to mind. Did you have both locos on the
track at the same time when you set up your consist? With
the same address you would be affecting both decoders and that
could result in the way your locos are responding.

If all else fails, usually a decoder can be corrected by using
the default #3 and resetting it all to factory default. Be sure
to have the loco on a program track by itself or only it on your layout.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You don't say if you are running them cab or hood together. I have the NCE system and I know you need to reverse the running of one loco if you are using the foregoing configuration.


----------



## dchartier (Jan 29, 2015)

​


Cycleops said:


> You don't say if you are running them cab or hood together. I have the NCE system and I know you need to reverse the running of one loco if you are using the foregoing configuration.



Please excuse my ignorance, but I presume you're asking whether I run the consist with both locos both facing forward or both locos facing opposite directions. If that's what you're asking, it doesn't matter. I've run A facing forward and B facing in reverse and vice-versa (with the directions of each loco properly set during the consist setup). In either case, A still doesn't move while B does. Also as I mentioned, it doesn't matter if A is lead or trailing.

I think I've tried all the permutations. Moreover, I set up the consist on my NCE power cab the same way I successfully have for other engines and decoders. That said, I haven't set up a consist with a Digitrax decoder before. That makes me wonder if I'm doing something wrong or missing a step that doesn't generate issues with other decoders. 

Please let me know if there's any more information that might be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

My Bachmann EZ controller resets a Digitrax decoder the same
way it does the Bachmann decoders in my other locos. Your
NCE controller should be able to set a Digitrax decoder without
problem.

Are you using the same address for both locos in the consist?

Did you use a special consisting CV set up?

Did you try simply setting the address of both
locos to the same address and avoid making
the other consisting changes? Except, changing the forward/reverse
if you are running one loco facing different from the other.

One other thought occurred to me. You say the locos run
normally if not coupled. Is it possible that you have metal
couplers that are affecting the decoders?

Have you tried putting both locos on the track WITHOUT
coupling them or letting them touch and running them otherwise as if 
in a consist? How do they respond?

Doesn't the NCE controller have the ability to read the
CV numbers of your decoders? You could check those against the digitrax
CV table to see if all are correct.

Don


----------



## dchartier (Jan 29, 2015)

I finally got the consist to work. I simply reset the Digitrax decoder on loco A, set up the consist as usual, and everything worked fine. I suppose I had some strange CV values in the decoder, somehow.

Thanks for your help guys!


----------

